# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Հյուրանոց Ռուանդա / Hotel Rwanda

## Ռուֆուս

*Hotel Rwanda/Հյուրանոց Ռուանդա*



_ԱՄՆ, Մեծ Բրիտանիա, 2004_
*Ռեժիսյոր՝* Թերրի Ջորջ
*Դերերում՝* Դոն Չիդլ, Ջոաքին Ֆենիքս, Նիք Նոլթ, Ժան Ռենո
*Ժանրը՝* դրամա
*IMDB ռեյտինգը՝* 8.3 (բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն 250 ֆիլմերի ցանկում 114-րդ տեղում է)
*Rotten Tomatoes-ի ռեյտինգը՝* 90%
Ներկայացվել է օսկար մրցանակի երեք անվանակարգերում, սակայն չի շահել

Ֆիլմը 1994թ-ին Ռուանդայում տեղի ունեցած ցեղասպանության մասին է:

Երբ ուսանող էի ամերիկացի դասախոս ունեինք, ով ամեն շաբաթ անգլերեն լեզվով կինոդիտումներ էր կազմակերպում: Ու բավականին լավ ֆիլմեր էր բերում, որովհետև կինոդիտումներին լիքը ուսանողներ էիր գալիս: Մի անգամ ես ու կուրսեցիս՝ Ինգան գնացինք հերթական կինոդիտմանը: Ֆիլմը կոչվում էր *Killing Fields*, Կամբոջայի ցեղասպանության մասին էր: Սարսափելի ծանր ֆիլմ էր, կեսից Ինգան սկսեց բողոքել, որ լավ չի զգում ու չնայած ես էլ էդքան լավ չէի, բայց մինչև վերջ աչքերս չռած նայում էինք էկրանին ու սպասում, թե էլ ինչ սարսափելի բաներ կպատահեն: Երբ ֆիլմը ավարտվեց, շուռ եկանք ու տեսանք, որ լսարանում մենակ էինք մնացել, բոլոր ուսանողները ընթացքում դուրս էին եկել լսարանից: Ֆիլմը լավն էր, բայց մեռնեմ երկրորդ անգամ չեմ նայի:

Հյուրանոց Ռուանդան էլ է նույն կարգի ֆիլմ, շատ ծանր (չնայած դաժանությամբ նմանատիպ այլ ֆիլմերի զիջում է - Շինդլերի Ցուցակը, Դաշնակահարը, Killing Fields և այլն), բայց վերջում մի փոքր պոզիտիվ է վերջանում: Ու էս ֆիլմը բոլորս պետք է տեսնենք, որպեսզի հասկանանք մեր անցյալը ու կանխենք ապագան: Ինչևէ, այս ֆիլմն էլ հաստատ երկրորդ անգամ չեմ դիտի:

----------

